# Scared



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
My dp and I have decided a few months ago to try for no 2. No 1 was a little miracle, and now I am really scared about getting into the trying to concieve spiral again, and I cant believe how quickly I seeem to be falling into old habits such as ov testing and counting cycle days.

Does anyone else feel like this? The thing is my little girl is so amazing I want to do it all again but am frightened about becoming as desperate as I was last time.

Love Pi


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel hun - i have just had the go-ahead from my consultant to start ICSI again in a few weeks, and i'm so excited - but more than a little nervous too!!

Good luck and let's hope you get another little miracle soon!!

Sallywags


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

I totally understand you and i am sure many others on this site do too. I too am counting days and doing this that and the other. A 'habit' is exactly the right term to use!!! Try not to be scared. It does make it slightly easier at the hard times when you have one already, but also makes you want another even more! 
Good luck and keep in touch with the site as the support does help.

sending lots of  

Love petal x


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

go for it Pi and don't be scared. I've just come out of 18 months of ttc2 and it happened (predictably) on the last month before we were due to start clomid and explore other options. it was incredibly frustrating at times esp when others started falling pregnant with 2nds easily but now looking back on it, we got through it all, and i guess we knew deep down we had done it before. it CAN happen again for you and you will get through it and it will be worth it!
best of luck and look forward to a bfp announcement post from you in the future.
annax


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for kind and encouraging words.


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

HI,

have not been on site for months and we have requested an appointment to look at treatment again and here I am scurrying back to my old support network!! KNow exactly what you mean as part of me wants to go again then the other half thinks I am mad. Know it sounds daft but I adore my little girl so much - can you love another in the same way?

Crystal tips


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Crystal - do you know i had that exact same thought yesterday! i can't imagine being able to love another in the same way - but i'm sure our capacity for love just grows, you don't have to share it out!  It woudl be amazing to be able to feel that for more than one, wouldn't it?

Pi, how are you feeling now, hun?


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello all
We too are in the same boat. Weve got the go ahead for Icsi in september, october, so we are working ourselves up into a flurry for that. 

x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hiya guys,
Sooo nice  to know that i am not totally mad.

We actually managed to concieve naturally whilst having our 3rd IVF, so in some ways I feel as though I cant consider having tx cos I managed to get pregnant naturally last time- albeit after 5 years. However, there is no way I could try again for 5 years .... its just too long and I can already hear my biological clock ticking extremely loudly!!


I am tempted to go and see GP and see if he can help, maybe do some bloods, check ovulatory function etc. And although i did not try it last time I wonder if he would be willing to let me try clomid. What do u guys think?
Love Pi  xxx


----------

